# Clingy puppy



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry - yet another question from me! But you are all so helpful and lovely!!

Noodle has only been with us for 10 days now and is 9 weeks and 1 day old!! She is GORGEOUS and is picking stuff up amazingly. She sits on command, goes to the loo outside (apart from a wee in the night on a sheet of newspaper and it's definitely easier with the lovely weather we've been having as the door is open all day long), fetches and drops, and I just taught her to offer her paw this morning (will have to see later if she remembers or if it was just a fluke!)!! She seems to love learning new things. SUCH a clever girl!! She's naughty too, of course! Likes nibbling furniture (although we're tackling that) and is quite bitey when excited.

She is, however, desperately clingy. I understand that she's a little pup and I'm her whole world at the moment - but even walking is difficult as she is practially glued to my ankles and it's difficult even to do the simplest things like go to the loo or have a shower! I haven't done any housework since she's been with us (GREAT excuse! Thanks for that Noodle! The husband has been talking about paying for a cleaner!!) and have been doing all of my shopping online or getting my husband to pick it up as I don't feel as though I can leave the house. My family always had retrievers who were never very clingy at all - so just wondering if it's a cockapoo thing, or just her. She goes to bed at night without a whimper and is quiet all night - but if I try to put her in her room during the day for even 10 minutes while I try and have a shower or something she goes ballistic, hurling herself at the gate and screaming (not whining or howling - properly screaming, it sounds so traumatic and I'm scared she'll hurt herself!) and with that noise it's hard to get things done anyway. I've been shutting her away everyday for a little bit just to try and teach her that I am coming back and it's all OK, but I was just wondering if it is normal and how long it goes on for and if it would be cruel to leave her screaming away while I do stuff/pop out or if it's something I need to do to get her used to it?

Thanks guys!! One day I will also be able to help share my experiences!! I feel bad asking so many questions!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It is perfectly normal - you are quite right that you are her whole world and she wants to be with you 24/7. They do enjoy watching you shower, so if it suits you you could just let her in for that and she should be happy to just follow you around while you do housework. They are usually scared of the vacuum cleaner so she should give you a little distance. However obviously you have to leave her sometimes. Once she knows the routine, she should be fine with it. Maybe start by giving her a bone or kong and just leaving her for a minute or two and going out of the front door. Then come back and don't make any fuss. Do that lots of times and she should start to relax a little more about it. You can then gradually extend the time you leave her. Dylan knows that whenever I give him a bone I am going out, but he doesn't make any fuss about it now. You will get there in the end - it just takes a while. x
Sounds like you've done really well with the house-training - well done!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont be afrade to sut her away or thether her up for and hour so you can get things done. give noodle a chew or a kong filled with peanut butter or cream chees or something.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

She's just had a pee on the floor to teach me a lesson for singing her praises this morning!!! It was on newspaper, so that's OK - but first indoor day wee since day 1!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You were oviously too busy online Newbie lol . I think they are a very loving,loyal breed . I get followed to the toilet, Mable will lie next to the toilet, lie under my dining chair under the computer chair and if on the settee Im usually sat under 2 cockapoos. I only went out when I had to to start and left alot of what I had to do til after someone came home.. but like others have said Kongs are invaluable or something to chew ... they soon get used to the fact that you will return and the routine for when you are going out. All sounds to be going great x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! Sounds like your pup is doing well and learning quickly. My dog, Maisie, is nearly 2 now but was extremely clingy as a pup, partly (I thought at the time) because she was ill when we got her. She wasn't interested in her crate which was in our kitchen, she would settled on my feet if I stood still - not very convenient as I then couldn't move!

Someone was around all the time initially but gradually I left her just for very short periods initially. It soon resolved as she got older (and in her case, better).

Treats and toys are a good way to keep them occupied - but you will probably find it is not a problem for long.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was exactly the same and sadly she got trodden on a few times (by mistake of course), she is 11 months now and still quite clingy, but getting more self confident. I did leave her for an hour every morning with toys, chew or Kong. I always said 'I will be back', now she understands and if necessary, now that she is older, I can leave her for several hours and she is fine. Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy was exactly the same and sadly she got trodden on a few times (by mistake of course), she is 11 months now and still quite clingy, but getting more self confident. I did leave her for an hour every morning with toys, chew or Kong. I always said 'I will be back', now she understands and if necessary, now that she is older, I can leave her for several hours and she is fine. Xx


I'm glad she is getting more self-confident, Maisie is too. I always say "back soon" when going out and she does understand, and settles on the windowsill to wait for my return! x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bella is VERY much like that...sort of still is. She's gotten better with being left in another room while we're still there, but not great. 

When we first got her, she was stuck to my feet. Any time I'd stop, she'd curl up right on my feet. Eventually this stopped, but she still follows us around like crazy. Even to the bathroom! We leave her in the kitchen now when we go and I don't think she whines at all anymore. She's quite happy in there with her bed and her toys!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's funny - I understand about them not being a breed and therefore not having breed characteristics, but this is one thing that seems pretty universal to cockapoos! 

Rosie is my dog, but there are three others in my family, and for three days a week, I am at work and she is looked after by our children's nanny. But she is still fixated with me. She follows me everywhere, when my husband throw balls, she brings them back to me, she sits at the bottom of the stairs waiting for me when I go upstairs even if other people are there. She does cope fine without me, thankfully, but it's clear that the others are second best. 

I think it's love. And it's reciprocated!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh because Im around more its always me.. they'll sit and wait for me if I go upstairs, will chose to be with me even if others are in ... they look like they are asleep but if I move ..... x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> but if I try to put her in her room during the day for even 10 minutes while I try and have a shower or something she goes ballistic, hurling herself at the gate and screaming (not whining or howling - properly screaming, it sounds so traumatic and I'm scared she'll hurt herself!) and with that noise it's hard to get things done anyway. I've been shutting her away everyday for a little bit just to try and teach her that I am coming back and it's all OK, but I was just wondering if it is normal and how long it goes on for and if it would be cruel to leave her screaming away while I do stuff/pop out or if it's something I need to do to get her used to it?


I think that's _way_ to clingy. I understand wanting to be with someone, liking there company and wishing they could be near them all the time. But when it goes to horror at being separated and good old fashion temper tantrums, it's getting bad. The worst part is, as she ages it can easily get worst. 

Try this to get her used to the pen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGxhcb-itO4 I'd try putting her in a pen away from you for two of her daily naps. 

Also, during cooking and other chores that will keep you moving around in one room I'd leash her to a piece of furniture (with a blanket and toy) so she can see you easily, but can't follow you. 


Louise - I own a poodle, and there's a cocker in the family, both are velcro dogs. From what I've read it's normal for the breeds. I think it would be hard for a cockapoo not to be really people oriented considering both parents are!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa was the same when she was very little now she is 18 months its a lot easier, ive got a dog bed outside the bathroom and she'll go in there untill i come out but at first she made loads of fuss about being locked away from me. i had baby gates in different places so she could see me but not be with me when i was cooking and doing housework. keep going and be strong it does get easier


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Louise - I own a poodle, and there's a cocker in the family, both are velcro dogs.


Velcro dogs - I like that! What a good description!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Velcro dogs - I like that! What a good description!


Thanks.  It's used pretty often on the sites I follow, it really is a great describing word for many dogs!


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, 

I have had other dogs before but the thing I have found since buying a cockapoo is that they genuinely want to be with you. I get very frustrated sometimes cos Betty will always prefer to be with me rather than be outside in this sunshine. They are indeed a very loyal breed. Obviously as Noodle gets older, you will get your life back and be able to go out - this will come soon. 

They really are such special dogs, they are so loving and friendly and you will find that they are nearly always on your lap, in your bed or at heel!


----------



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

OH my gosh, my Frannie is 9 weeks and a couple days and so clingy too. In fact, I'm feeling quite overwhelmed because it's just me so there's no one else at home to tend to her needs and play with her and I'm not getting anything done and wondering if I made a terrible mistake because I can't continue to not do things around the house, run errands, workout, etc. but I'm torn because I have to leave her to do those things. 

Right now she sleeps in a crate right next to my bed and that's going well. I crate her while I'm at work but I come home for about an hour at lunch to let her out and play with her. But I can't even eat my own lunch because if I'm not paying attention to her she barks at me. The breeder told me to feed her 3 times a day but feeding her at lunch takes 15-20 minutes of time away from play so I'm going to stop that feeding as she usually only ends up taking a few nibbles at lunch anyway. But then I haven't gone to the gym since I got her because I feel bad coming home from work and then crating her 2 hours later for 1-2 more hours. And I what about appointments and errands ... grocery shopping, banking, hair, nails, etc? If I'm going home to tend to her at lunch I have to run those errands after lunch. I'm actually wondering if I made a terrible mistake getting a dog - don't get me wrong, I love her but I'm so torn. I don't want to neglect her and I want to give her attention but I have to get things around the house done and I need to have a life besides work and Frannie. I am going to stop crating her during the day and gate her in the kitchen instead so she can move around more and I'm getting my yard fenced in so I can put her outside - she LOVES to be outside to get things done around the house. But what about when I go to the gym and go out, it's summer, I like to golf one evening a week??? I'm totally stressing out because I need to find a balance so both our needs are met.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Heather, Have you thought about doggie day care, if you are extremely busy, and need to go to the gym then maybe look into half day dog care, take her at lunch time then pick her up at 6 or 7. just an idea. for the first 3 months of having a pup we let the house work slide...lol and nails and hair forget it! we didn't have the time it's like having a baby. 
we grocery shop on the weekend so we crate her while we are out doing that...but cockapoos do need to be excercised...when she gets a bit older. maybe take an agility class and you can get your work out together. 
give it time and she won't need constant watch, but they do take alot of time.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree - doggy daycare would seem the way forward for you (but I guess Frannie would need her jabs first?) as it seems a bit unfair on the little puppy to leave her alone for such long periods of time. It's like having a baby at the beginning - high maintenance with playing and training (but great fun!). Despite wanting a dog for years I waited until I was in the position that I was working from home until I got her and like Amanda, I have no time for any errands, housework, nails, hair, gym etc. I do all of my shopping online. I know this wont last forever, and when she's settled, and trained and totally happy I will be able to leave her at home for periods of time and once she's had her jabs we'll be able to go for walks and exercise together.

Do you have any family or friends nearby who can pop in and play with her during the day? Or spend the evening with her if you are going out? Or even some neighbourhood kids that you could bribe?!

How about spending the money you save on your gym membership on getting a treadmill or crosstrainer at home?

It does sound like you are very, very busy and if you are going to have to rehome Frannie it will be best to do it while she's younger so that someone else can give her the attention and training she requires as it is easier when she is little. Maybe if you find a home nearby you could still help out with walks and have her to stay when they're away?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

Rosie is four months now and I can tell you that it does ease off! We've noticed her starting to take herself off to nose around the garden on her own or to find some shade and lie there and sometimes in the evenings, she will wander off and lie in a different room from us. To use Ennierda's phrase, Rosie was definitely a velcro dog to begin with and she is still very attached to me, but she's far less stuck to my side nowadays.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

My Poppy is the same, she's only been with us a week today, but shes like my little shadow. It's really sweet. If anything scares her she runs and sits behind my legs sticking her head out to see whats happening. Think ive definatly got a new friend.


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

We've had Lolly 2 weeks now and she is 10 weeks old. I have noticed just today that she is much more confident to go off to another room alone to explore. She has also discovered that she can go upstairs and comes down very proudly holding a preciously found sock in her mouth!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA, Lady's fav, a good sock.


----------

